
Tesla rolls out software update to let its cars’ cameras see speed limit signs - dsr12
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/30/21407438/tesla-software-speed-limit-self-driving-cars
======
jeffbee
My base-model Honda Insight has this feature. You definitely don't need a
$7000 option package to get it.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8enYKUZjvXg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8enYKUZjvXg)

